# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Reisepartner fr Mrz-April-Mai fr Tarifa!

## magnet

Hallo Leute,

leider bekommt mein Kumpel keinen unbezahlten Urlaub und deshalb suche ich guten Ersatz. Ich fahre von Anfang Mrz - Juni / Juli nach Tarifa. Ich gehe Windsurfen aber habe auch einen 12er evt. 9er Kite dabei. Kiten mchte ich Vorort lernen. Ein recht groen Wellenreiter und ein Bodyboard ist auch mit im Gepck. Es sollte also nicht langweilig werden.

Zu mir:

    * Ich bin mnnlich, sportlich, 24 Jahre alt, 180cm bei 75Kg
    * ich spreche Englisch und bichen Spanisch
    * Surfe seit 3 Jahren und war das letzte mal im April 2009 in Tarifa
    * Ich bin aufgeschlossen, ehrlich und direkt
    * Seit 3 Jahren bin ich als Softwareentwickler unterwegs und fange im August 2010 an mein Abi nachzuholen, die Zeit dazwischen Plane ich in Tarifa zu verbringen, ggf. mchte ich Vorort arbeiten


Zum Trip:

    * Ich fahre Anfang Mrz aus Hamburg los, meine Reiselnge ist bis Juli geplant, wenn mir so ist fahre ich frher wieder nach HH (glaube ich aber nicht )
    * geplant war die Strecke Hamburg -> Leucate -> Barcelona -> Tarifa wenn es schnell gehen soll fahre ich ber Hamburg -> Bordeaux -> Madrid -> Tarifa
    * an Schwachwindtagen wre ich fr Ausweichspots zum Wellenreiten / Kiten z.B. Canos oder El Palmar etc
    * gerne wrde ich auch nach Marokko bersetzen und dort etwas Windsurfen, dies aber auf jeden Fall nicht alleine!
    * Ich suche jemanden mit hnlichen Interessen (Windsurfen, Kitesurfen, beides!?!)
    * Meinen Reisepartner mchte ich befristet fr 1-2 Monate mitnehmen,
      wenn es gut luft und man sich nicht nervt kann man ber alles reden
    * Ich wrde euch abschlieend von Tarifa nach Malaga fahren und von dort aus wrdet ihr wieder in die Heimat fliegen
    * Mein(e) MitreisendeR bekommt einen eigenen Schlafplatz, Platz fr Equipment und Klamotten
    * Was ich mchte: Beteiligung an der Reiseplanung und deren Reisekosten, meine letzte Fahrt nach Tarifa hat ~ 350€ gekostet, mit einer Beteiligung von 150€ wre ich glcklich , sicherlich wre ein Fhrerschein von Vorteil wre aber nicht notwendig, allgemein soll es Spa machen,
    * Mein Bulli ist ein 26 Jahre alter VW LT Sven Hedin, er hat 2 getrennte Schlafpltze, eine Kchenzeile, eine Dusche mit kleiner Toilette, Standheizung, Wassertanks, Gastank, gengend Platz fr Klamotten, Tisch uvm, frs Material ist auf dem Dach ist eine riesige Dachbox, siehe Anhang!
    * Insgesammt mchte ich die Kosten so gering wie mglich halten, d.H. auf dem Campingplatz wird maximal gestanden wenn der Strom knapp wird oder auf der Anreise nichts vernnftiges zu finden ist. Ebenso sollte viel selbst gekocht werden! Das bedeutet aber nicht das man kein Geld fr Bier oder die Kneipe ausgegeben wird Ich plane maximal 500€ fr einen Monat ein.


Vor Reisebeginn mchte ich mich auf jeden Fall mit euch treffen und auf ein paar Bier ber die Planung reden.

Meine Handynummer lautet: +49 (0)176 21 24 25 02 oder Festnetz 040 - 25 49 77 99

vielmehr mchte ich gar nicht verraten, wenn es also in den Fingern kribbelt und ihr Zeit und Lust habt, ruft an! Ich wrd mich freuen.


PS: Platz habe ich nur fr einen Mitreisenden!

----------


## magnet

Der Platz ist weg.

----------

